# R.I.P. Sonia



## Charmed_27 (Dec 8, 2007)

R.I.P. Sonia you will be missed but never forgotten


----------



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

AWWWW sorry for your loss 

keep ya chin up


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Charmed_27 (Dec 8, 2007)

*R I P Sonia*

I am still very upset about the loss of sonia and still sit looking at her viv in tears I miss her so much 

We will never forget you sonia love you always xx


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

poor mite, r.i.p


----------



## Charmed_27 (Dec 8, 2007)

*R.I.P Sonia*

This is sonia bless her


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

